# Brembo 4-pot on Golf mk3 VR6 (96-98 with 288 mm. discs)



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Will this setup work with 312 discs from S3?

I have found theese adapters:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160519738713&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Will they fit Brembo 4-pots from BMW E38? 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Bremssattelad...8713?pt=Autoteile_Zubehör&hash=item255fb8d559

Someone with experience here?


----------

